# Pre War Excelsior Price?



## Western-Whizzer (Apr 1, 2017)

If this is not an April fools joke, I can buy this bike for $500 dollars is that a good price? It is supposed to be all original. Also, I would like to know what it is worth, because I will probably pass it on, so I can fund my Whizzer project.. Just being upfront!
Thank you!


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm not a Schwinn guy but I can tell you that the rack is not original to the bike
Its worth $500


----------



## Dave K (Apr 1, 2017)

That is an amazing original bike.  Grab it.


----------



## Western-Whizzer (Apr 1, 2017)

Okay. You would think that in parts it would be worth more then that. I would never part it out.


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 1, 2017)

Pick it up for 500 bucks and put your best flipper price on it.

At 500 bucks, there's some meet on the bone.


----------



## Western-Whizzer (Apr 1, 2017)

This could be some sick April fools joke?


----------



## Western-Whizzer (Apr 1, 2017)

It's so dang pretty! Honestly I would love to keep it, but I could use the left over money to get my Whizzer running this summer.


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 1, 2017)

I would have been keen to the possible Aprils fool joke had it been a top shelf bike


----------



## Western-Whizzer (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Apr 1, 2017)

I hope you got it.


----------



## Western-Whizzer (Apr 1, 2017)

I am still waiting for a reply. It is in my area, and seems legit. All the pictures match the exact weather outside.
If it is an April fools prank, at least the pictures are nice, and it is pretty to look at.


----------



## Boris (Apr 1, 2017)

Hope you get it. Looks like a great bike! I'd be awfully hard for me to say "no" to that one.


----------



## Western-Whizzer (Apr 1, 2017)

I agree it is a really nice bike.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 1, 2017)

April fools day...:0


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 1, 2017)

I really like it; and the fact its not "top shelf" No holes in the fender, no tank, deluxe 1/2" drive and guard and looks original paint in blue and ivory.
It would be tough to believe $500 price. You could make some money....


----------



## Boris (Apr 1, 2017)

So Bob, is this an April Fools joke, as redline1968 suggested?


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 1, 2017)

Yep m sure of it....I knew it but hey you gotta try... lol


----------



## Clark58mx (Apr 1, 2017)

That's a very reasonable price. That would be a awesome builder. Put a tank, correct rack and maybe a fender bomb.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2017)

Clark58mx said:


> That's a very reasonable price. That would be a awesome builder. Put a tank, correct rack and maybe a fender bomb.



Eh??? No way. Why mess with perfection? Maybe remove the carrier, but why? Leave as is. Obviously an amazing survivor.


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 1, 2017)

If you get it....leave it alone...the only possible allowable upgrade would be front or rear expander brake.

sacred survivor and a mind blower in that condition.  Should be worth 1G easy in that shape

I would not add tank etc


----------



## spoker (Apr 1, 2017)

i like the seat!!


----------



## mrg (Apr 1, 2017)

lets see pictures of it in your driveway!


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 2, 2017)

It's still on the list.. it's a ruse


----------



## jdbryant (Apr 2, 2017)

I will give you $800 shipped to 44319 of you end up getting it. Let me know


----------



## 1979-4ever (Apr 2, 2017)

Beautiful paint on that Bike, hope you get it!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 2, 2017)

GREAT FIND!  UNBELIEVABLE CONDITION!
TOO TOO NICE TO PART OUT.
TAKE  RACK AND BASKET OFF AND IT WILL SELL FAST!
FIND A NICE HOME FOR THE SURVIVOR!


----------



## Western-Whizzer (Apr 2, 2017)

Somebody out there got it! Good for them, it is a nice bike.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Apr 2, 2017)

@ratrodz


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Apr 2, 2017)

I don't want to ruin anyone's day, or yesterday (April 1), but I chased that very same bike, very same pics, 9 or 10 years ago on Craigslist.  Email contact led me to an abandoned property on Sauvie's Island in Portland on a Saturday morning at 8 a.m.  Wasted a lot of my time.  Pain in the ass.

I saw the pics here again and really HOPED it was real and someone got it.  lol


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Apr 2, 2017)

But I'll pay $1,000 for it if anyone ever actually comes across it!


----------



## ratrodz (Apr 2, 2017)

Bahahahaha ahaha 


VintageSchwinn.com said:


> But I'll pay $1,000 for it!!  hahahha


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 2, 2017)

Well it smelled funny. It took 2days for a response. And just like that they finally responded...saying after the first email they  received all of them were put in the junk section even when. Said I'd take it...lol..... quoted to many emails freaked them out lol . I was pissed  and still am  well slightly...but I really suspected and expected i would not get it...I'm actually suprized they responded.. I guess it was my special way of getting under their skin email,... If they did ....I hope someone makes some money off them......what a bunch of horse s--t.. I knew it... it stunk.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 2, 2017)

Western-Whizzer said:


> If this is not an April fools joke, I can buy this bike for $500 dollars is that a good price? It is supposed to be all original. Also, I would like to know what it is worth, because I will probably pass it on, so I can fund my Whizzer project.. Just being upfront!
> Thank you!View attachment 444553



Good match for my wife's blue 41.


----------



## StoneWoods (Apr 3, 2017)

Seems fishy, but I'd say it's worth it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 3, 2017)

jdbryant said:


> I will give you $800 shipped to 44319 of you end up getting it. Let me know



Get in line...


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 23, 2017)

It schwinnominal !!


----------

